# Breeze Fabricators Latest Work/Pics



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

do you have some pix of T Tops, 

I need one for a 19 foot angler cc


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*You asked for it!!!!*


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

whats a platform like that cost? 
also what do you use as a deck.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Starboard*









I thought this pick of a casting platform had a better view but it does not.
Anyway we use a diamond non slip starboard and router a bull nose on the edges.
Both of these platforms were around $700. each including rod holders.


----------

